# My Hedgehog is Over Heated?



## hedgielove412 (Nov 2, 2010)

*I live in Florida, the temperature in my room is hard to control sometimes. I have a heater when it gets cold, but when my room starts getting hot I open the window, turn on the fan, leave the door open. The temperature seems to either stay the same or rise! Please help with some advice. I have looked every where for some information about cooling down a hot hedgie. The room temperature heats up to 83. I usually keep it at 77 or 78. Advice?? :| *


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

83 is indeed a tad too hot for most hedgehogs, but the main thing is look for signs that he is hot. This can include splatting out (superman pose, laying on stomach with limbs sticking out), not being overly active and possibly not eating too much, because they kind of go into a hibernation state called estavate in hot weather. Its nothing to panic about like an actual hibernation attempt, its more of a state of conservation to conserve their energy and not overheat, and well basically any creature when too hot does the same.

But in the end its going to depend on the hedgehog, the only other thing you could do is run an A/C to keep the room temperature down. You've probably read about the other methods like a ceramic tile for them to splat on and such. I'd mainly watch for signs of being too hot first, unless someone corrects me on the subject.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I live in Florida too and had a terrible predicament where my AC went out in the middle of summer. Not only were my boyfriend and I dying from the heat but, so was my little BubbleWrap. I had to say up with him all night in front of a fan. I also gave him a bath at the regular temperature. The water evaporating off of him cooled him off. I wouldn't recommend a cold bath. It might shock him.

But I would say that since you have AC that turning that on is your best bet.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You have to be very careful with drafts so that the hedgie won't get a chill. I live in similar climate and if the house is getting that warm with the ac on you might have to get a window unit. There is parts of the summer where the central air can struggle and this is the only thing I have found that works. If there is no ac then I would definitely suggest a window unit also because with some of the scorching days in the south I have seen a house with a broken ac get into the high 90's if not higher. Just be careful the cage isn't in the direct path, you can also try to block part of the cage if it is in the path. Wish I had more suggestions its just that it is the only way I really know to keep it cool enough without risking chills or drafts.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehogs can tolerate 83 much the same as we can. Yes, some will be hot and splat out, others it won't phase in the least. A well ventilated cage and make sure he always has fresh water and he will be fine. 

You want the fan to blow away from hedgie, not directly at him. A/C set at about 78 will get rid of the humidity but still keep the room comfortable.


----------

